# Does anyone mod bike lights?



## prof student (Oct 29, 2020)

So I bought 2 different bike lights on Amazon for my nieces' & nephew's bikes. 

The run off your typical cell phone power bank USB/5V. 

They are ok, for the cost. But I am wondering if the LEDS can be replaced with something better & brighter?



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072J5886T/?tag=cpf0b6-20 ON this 3 LED light.....what about making the outside ones an LED that has more of a floody beam to illuminate the left & right side better & put an LED that has more of a spot like beam in the center? 

Or on this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077YGK2F1/?tag=cpf0b6-20
2 ideas: 
1) If I were to just put one per bike, 2 better & brighter LEDS?
2) if I were to put 2 on a bike, make an inside one a spot beam & the outside one an LED that has more of floody beam?


----------



## lightfooted (Oct 29, 2020)

Of course you could replace the LEDs inside them. For about the cost of the whole assembly per LED if you go with an XP-L2 or newer. Give or take. They certainly could provide a decent platform for modding. You would definitely want to take some measurements after tearing them open to choose an LED that won't just go poof upon replacing it. Of course I am assuming you know how to solder and do basic electronics which, if you don't I'm not sure you should bother with modding them.


----------



## prof student (Oct 30, 2020)

lightfooted said:


> Of course I am assuming you know how to solder and do basic electronics which, if you don't I'm not sure you should bother with modding them.



In which I do NOT know anything of the such. That is why I am asking on here if anyone does do such mods???


----------



## Buck91 (Oct 30, 2020)

Unless you find somebody who’s just looking for a project I don’t think any of the modders would be a very economic option for these type of budget lights.

That said they do look very easy to work on, I bet you can just unscrew the faceplates and have direct access to the LEDs.


----------

